# Cant Wait to get up to are property to see how much these guys have changed



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well for some of you that know me on here and some that do not, me and my family have property on the Monroe, which is alot of fun. the deer hunting up there is horrible you might find little tiny three and two points up there which is great for eating and every year i get a tag i fill that tag but nothing beats seeing these guys . shoot and these are just the little ones. from are cabin pad about 200 years away we have this elk wallow and a stream that runs right through it. they feed,sleep and play in the mud up there and know one really bothers them. i hope one day to draw the tag for a elk up there because there are some amazing bulls on the monroe and for anyone that says the area is dieing well there wrong 


Cant wait to get up there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some nice bulls. Cant wait to see what in there this year for you.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

The Monroe range certainly is a beautiful area. My wife's sister is married into a family that owns property on top and they not only see some beautiful elk, but have a pond with 5 pound trout! We usually get an invite once or twice a year and I can understand why you enjoy it.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

where at up on top is that at cause ares is up on top too


----------

